# Newbeee to this forum



## ttrav (Mar 20, 2011)

i'm new here but am familiar with the topic and working with it. i have just extracted THC oil, and made an elixir out of it. very tasty with the grain alcohol and a touch of karo syrup. good stufff.


----------



## purplehazin (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------

